
A classic quantum theorem may prove there are many parallel universes - Anon84
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2213756-a-classic-quantum-theorem-may-prove-there-are-many-parallel-universes/
======
gus_massa
There are very few details here. It's based in a paper by McQueen and Waegell,
probably " _Reformulating Bell’s Theorem: The search for a truly local quantum
theory_ " . It's not clear that the paper is acepted for publication.

It looks like a rehash of the many-words interpretation of Quantum Mechanics.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Many-
worlds_interpretation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Many-
worlds_interpretation) Is there something new in the research article?

Since the Many-words interpretation is equivalent to the Copenhagen
interpretation and a few more interpretaron, you can prove or disprove one of
them without proving or disproving all the other.

